# Chinese medicine



## The_girl (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi,

I am going to start tx at the end of the month. Me and my dp have been having acupuncture for a month and also Chinese medicines. I am unsure about continuing this while having the Icsi tx, especially worried about the Chinese medicine. Is it ok to continue with them or not? What is your experience and advice?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Well, do you don't know exactly what is in it, as plants can vary in constituents and concentrations, it won't have been researched in pregnancy, and certainly won't have been researched in fertility treatment or for interaction with conventional medicines used for treatment.

Do you know how qualified the person is that has been giving you these things? Do they know what it is exactly they are giving you? Is it quality assured and free from toxic contaminants? There was a scandal a few years ago with people being treated with a plant that causes kidney failure.

Personally I would not touch it. But different people want to take different risks and have different beliefs.

If you would not want to take conventional medicines in treatment or pregnancy that have been studied, when you know exactly the amount in each tablet, rigorously quality controlled and exactly the chemical make up of the drug, then I cannot see why you would swallow unknown substances the effects of which could be unknown or unexpected.

Acupuncture on the other hand, if done properly by someone who treats fertility patients, has got good evidence of increased success.

You can see that I have a somewhat biased opinion, but you did ask.


----------

